# starting jujitsu...again



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

any beginers advice?

thanks,


chris


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jan 13, 2007)

Sure.

1. Tap early and often- No need to get injured in training, fighting a sub that's 95% there. Save the never quit, no mater what for real  fights  and compitition.

2. Ukemi, Ukemi Ukemi!-  Practice rolling and breakfalls often, make them a high priority. Do what you can of them at home as well.
Not only will Ukemi  help you survive  falls and throws, but it will make you better at throwing others and at grappling.

3. No 1 style of Jujutsu has all the answers, some are more comprehensive than others.  Besides being a 2nd Dan in Icho Yama and a student of Daito Ryu, I swap  techniques with a  Small Circle guy, roll with a BJJ guy and   read and watch for  techniques and variations from other style of Jujutsu (as  well as other arts)  that  can fit in with my game.
  Now I'm not saying jump from school to school, you need a core style, but do take opertunities to crosstrain  and research the wide world of Jujutsu.

4. If Self Defense is a priority, then become a student of violence, not just Jujutsu. Reemember you can gouge, rip  and bite, pick up  weapons of oppertunity  and  what not. Watch films of  street fights and PRISON   FIGHTS ( Know your enemy)  and wargame the attacks  you see.

Shugyo!


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 13, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> Sure.
> 
> 1. Tap early and often- No need to get injured in training, fighting a sub that's 95% there. Save the never quit, no mater what for real fights and compitition.
> 
> ...


 
thanks!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 13, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> 2. Ukemi, Ukemi Ukemi!- Practice rolling and breakfalls often, make them a high priority. Do what you can of them at home as well.
> Not only will Ukemi help you survive falls and throws, but it will make you better at throwing others and at grappling.


 
this is pretty much what i was going to say.


----------

